
Ask HN: Does HN Have a TechCrunch Bias? - jsondiv
Any story from TechCrunch quickly makes it to the front page, even if similar stories from other outlets have been posted before. On any given day, TechCrunch stories dominate headlines on HN. What&#x27;s up with the bias?
======
tlb
I don't think a lot of people go and read all the stories about a topic, then
decide that although the TechCrunch story isn't the best one, they'll submit
that because bias.

Rather, a lot of people subscribe to TechCrunch and when they see something
interesting they submit it without researching into other possible sources.

HN prefers primary sources. TC publishes both primary reporting and rewrites.
If you see a HN story that's a rewrite (TC or not), please add a comment with
a link to a better source and a sentence about why it's better. The mods can
change the main link if the new source is significantly better.

